# Asus Prime B450 M-A latest bios update...update or not?



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi, I am Running an Ryzen 5  1600 (non AF) processor on a b450 M-A MB with 16 gb 2400mhz ddr4 ram, i recently saw that asus has posted a new bios update for the MB...version 2409. There are some rumours that asus has dropped support for 1st gen ryzen processors. The bios release notes only show..

1.New CPU support 
 2.Offer a Re-size BAR Support option to enhance GPU performance.

I realise that support for new ryzen 5000 series has been added but
there is no clear evidence for any 1 st gen cpu support having been removed...

So will it cause any problems if i update to bios version 2409?


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm pretty sure it is more than a rumour that 1st Gen support has been dropped.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 14, 2020)

Does anyone know for sure..?


----------



## c12038 (Dec 14, 2020)

That Bios is just for the Ryzen 5000 series all other cpu support has been disabled that includes series 1, 2, 3 as far as we know if in doubt email your M/B manufacturer to check.

Extracted from a website :-

Just remember that once you update a B450 to a Ryzen 5000 compatible BIOS version (when they release next year), it's expected that you will not be able to use previous generation Ryzen CPUs. So if something goes wrong, you can't decide to plop your old Ryzen 3000/2000 CPU back in (because they won't work once you've updated to the new BIOS). Anyway, take a look around your board manufacturer's website (ie Gigabyte, ASUS, ASRock, or MSI) for coming details or announcements on BIOS updates for 400 series boards. 

Click here to ready full report *Ryzen article for reading only*


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 14, 2020)

ok thank you C12038....but version 2409 is not a beta bios...not labeled as such..Version 2406 is the beta bios which has that non reversal of bios limitation.....

This is why i am confused in the first place....whether to update to 2409 or not....

I would never update to 2406..


----------



## c12038 (Dec 14, 2020)

Jose Jeswin said:


> ok thank you C12038....but version 2409 is not a beta bios...not labeled as such..Version 2406 is the beta bios which has that non reversal of bios limitation.....
> 
> This is why i am confused in the first place....whether to update to 2409 or not....
> 
> ...


Sorry 2406 and 2409 is for Ryzen 5000 and you can't revert back to use your Series 1, 2, 3 cpus if you install the 2409 bios


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 14, 2020)

Do you see anything in there that makes your current setup (mainly CPU) perform better? If not then there's your answer.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 14, 2020)

Just FYI,
I (and a few others on the Asus ROG Forums) updated to BIOS version 5809 on the ROG Strix X470-F.
And it works very well with a 3700x.
This BIOS version works with a 1000, 2000, 3000 or 5000 series CPU:
Version 5809
2020/12/04 14.52 MBytes
ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING BIOS 5809
"1.New CPU support
2.Offer a Re-size BAR Support option to enhance GPU performance.
3. Remove AMD 7th Gen A-series/ Athlon X4 Processors support"
ASUS ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING | Gaming Motherboard | ASUS USA

Proof:


Spoiler







So take what people without your Exact motherboard say with a grain of salt.
I recommend that you check the Asus forums and see what other people that have your exact MB are saying.
It may or may not improve the performance for you with a Ryzen 5 1600.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 14, 2020)

Thank you guys for your valuable opinions....I think i will wait and see before upgrading..


----------



## OogaBooga (Dec 20, 2020)

It's not true that the 2406 and 2409 bios version will remove support for previous generations. I'm still using the ryzen 1700, and I've been using the 2406 bios for more than a week with zero issues. And yes I use the same mobo


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 20, 2020)

thank you OogaBooga..

YES!....did the bios update.......i was so anxious ......... took around 10 mins...and finally booted up perfectly...all my settings were reset...but working fine now....

Well,now we can officially confirm that bios 2409 works perfectly on a B450 MA motherboard with a Ryzen 5 1600 processor..

Thanks everybody for your help...


----------



## iuliug (Dec 20, 2020)

It is nice to see that AMD did not drop previous generations support - it realized it would only bring more scrutiny - having supported a socket for 4 generations is commendable - we will probably not see this in the future


----------



## AZY1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jose Jeswin said:


> thank you OogaBooga..
> 
> YES!....did the bios update.......i was so anxious ......... took around 10 mins...and finally booted up perfectly...all my settings were reset...but working fine now....
> 
> ...


Jose & all, I tried upgrading my Asus B450M-A to 2409 (using Ryzen 5 3400G) and unfortunately it is not recovering. The upgrade was completed however it is stuck with the Asus logo and I can't get pass it (holding DEL or any other key). Already Tried the following: 1)shorting the CLRTC pins, 2)removing CMOS battery, 3) Rebooting when USB with previous BIOS 2203 connected. Nothing helps. Any idea / advise anyone can share? How do I try CrashFree 3 utility? do I need to put on the USB drive anything else but the 2203 CAP file? should I put it in a specific USB port or any will do? appreciate any help here, I am desperate :-(
AZY.



AZY1 said:


> Jose & all, I tried upgrading my Asus B450M-A to 2409 (using Ryzen 5 3400G) and unfortunately it is not recovering. The upgrade was completed however it is stuck with the Asus logo and I can't get pass it (holding DEL or any other key). Already Tried the following: 1)shorting the CLRTC pins, 2)removing CMOS battery, 3) Rebooting when USB with previous BIOS 2203 connected. Nothing helps. Any idea / advise anyone can share? How do I try CrashFree 3 utility? do I need to put on the USB drive anything else but the 2203 CAP file? should I put it in a specific USB port or any will do? appreciate any help here, I am desperate :-(
> AZY.


OK, I can't explain this, but after 3 hours of efforts trying to recover, I moved out the SSD drive (to extract my data) and attempted another reboot - it started working with bios 2409, I connected back the SSD and everything seems to be fine now. Not sure what is the lesson here (besides not to mess with BIOS unless really necessary) but wanted to share with the community.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 31, 2020)

thats strange AZY1...never happened to me...so glad you figured it out...still working without any problems..2 weeks since i updated..


----------



## rafaqmont (Jan 4, 2021)

AZY1 said:


> Jose & all, I tried upgrading my Asus B450M-A to 2409 (using Ryzen 5 3400G) and unfortunately it is not recovering. The upgrade was completed however it is stuck with the Asus logo and I can't get pass it (holding DEL or any other key). Already Tried the following: 1)shorting the CLRTC pins, 2)removing CMOS battery, 3) Rebooting when USB with previous BIOS 2203 connected. Nothing helps. Any idea / advise anyone can share? How do I try CrashFree 3 utility? do I need to put on the USB drive anything else but the 2203 CAP file? should I put it in a specific USB port or any will do? appreciate any help here, I am desperate :-(
> AZY.
> 
> 
> OK, I can't explain this, but after 3 hours of efforts trying to recover, I moved out the SSD drive (to extract my data) and attempted another reboot - it started working with bios 2409, I connected back the SSD and everything seems to be fine now. Not sure what is the lesson here (besides not to mess with BIOS unless really necessary) but wanted to share with the community.



Friend, I have a similar problem. I tried to update my Asus B450M Gaming (with Ryzen 5 3400G) and after updating, the screen goes black and does nothing else.

I also tried the sequence 1) shorting the CLRTC pins, 2) removing CMOS battery, 3) Rebooting when USB with previous BIOS 2203 connected. But nothing happened.

I am desperate


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 4, 2021)

Dear Rafaqmont, try 2 things...
1. disconnect all hard disks and ssds and/or m.2 drives...try booting with just processor and ram and see if bios screen comes up...
2. since you are having a ryzen 5 3400G..uplug the monitor cable from your graphics card (if you are using one) and connect it to the vga/hdmi port on your motherboard and see if you can access the bios..

and one more...disconnect all psu cables from your motherboard and replug them again...helped me when my old fx8350 system refused to boot after a bios update...it helps to get rid of static i think....i am no expert though..


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jan 4, 2021)

Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite. Ryzen 7 2700. Latest BIOS F60e: 
Update AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 D for AMD Ryzen 5000 series CPU support

Zero issues. Stable as hell.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 5, 2021)

rafaqmont said:


> Friend, I have a similar problem. I tried to update my Asus B450M Gaming (with Ryzen 5 3400G) and after updating, the screen goes black and does nothing else.
> 
> I also tried the sequence 1) shorting the CLRTC pins, 2) removing CMOS battery, 3) Rebooting when USB with previous BIOS 2203 connected. But nothing happened.
> 
> I am desperate


One thread only please.


----------

